# Handsome adult male in KY needs a rescue to find a home



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, he is gorgeous! He looks just like our Rusty who we lost in October.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just emailed GRRAND, Golden Retriever Rescue in KY to see if they can take him. If not, I will contact Carol at Almost Heaven in WV.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome boy, I hope a rescue can pull him. we took in 16 dogs/ puppies in this week...


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

If KY wasn't so far away from me I would go get him myself!!! He is really pulling on my heartstrings, he looks so much like my heart dog Rusty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sent off one email. I don't know anything about the rescues on this list, but if someone has time to do some research...

http://www.pgaa.com/kentucky.html


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been sick in bed all day and just got up to read my email and I got an email from GRRAND in KY that they got him today at 1:00 p.m. I hope he gets a wonderful home!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kathi,

On behalf of Crosby, thank you. If he could talk I'm sure he would say I love you.:smooch:


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

cham said:


> Kathi,
> 
> On behalf of Crosby, thank you. If he could talk I'm sure he would say I love you.:smooch:


If we didn't already have 4 dogs I would have been finagling some way to get him myself! I fell in love with him the minute I saw his picture! I'm just so happy they were able to take him and get him out of the shelter!


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

Glad that he was taken. I was going to say that I have a new neighbor, whom my husband met the other day while out walking Murphy. And he informed me that she runs a local golden retriever rescue. (in Tennessee) 
If he hadn't already have been taken, I would have went to see if there was anything that she could do. Hope he ends up in a good home.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

That will be good info to have for the future!!! With so many dogs being turned in to shelters these days you may very well be contacting her with another deserving Golden needing help. Thanks for being ready to jump in to help if GRRAND couldn't take him!


----------

